# Paper towel on heat mat?



## Fleurleopard (Sep 9, 2015)

I'm looking to use a different substrate as I've been using sand and I know most people say this is potentially dangerous. However I've been looking into paper towel and I'm concerned about putting this on top of my heat mat, in case it gets hot and catches fire. How do you use paper towel? How much do you use? Or are there better options that can also be put directly onto the heat mat? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ex0tic (Sep 12, 2016)

Whats this for?


----------



## Fleurleopard (Sep 9, 2015)

The animal? Leopard gecko


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Sand is perfectly fine as long as your husbandry is correct. Paper towel can also be ingested.


----------



## Fleurleopard (Sep 9, 2015)

I'm also looking for lower maintenance.


----------



## lozmick (Jun 24, 2013)

Nothing wrong with using play sand try and use sand soil mix if you want a change as Debbie said make sure husbandry is spot on you will have no issues


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Fleurleopard said:


> I'm also looking for lower maintenance.


Sand would be lower maintenance due to not need to be cleaned as regular. Spot cleaning can be done every day with sand but with kitchen towel you will need to clean it out completely more regularly.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Fleurleopard said:


> I'm looking to use a different substrate as I've been using sand and I know most people say this is potentially dangerous. However I've been looking into paper towel and I'm concerned about putting this on top of my heat mat, in case it gets hot and catches fire. How do you use paper towel? How much do you use? Or are there better options that can also be put directly onto the heat mat? Any help would be greatly appreciated.





Fleurleopard said:


> I'm also looking for lower maintenance.


Sand is not dangerous! It's a myth- as Debbie says, it's safe if your husbandry is correct. 
Please read more about it here: 
The great sand debate???

And here:
Substrates & the myth of impaction.


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Agreed that a natural substrate is by far the best option (sand/soil mix being more natural than pure sand). It is easy to maintain, especially with leos, can't actually think of a cleaner lizard, (if you can set it up to be bio-active then it will virtually clean itself) and will also allow for much more natural behavior such as digging, but to answer your original question, I use paper (usually news paper but shouldn't make much difference) straight over heat mats in hospital vivs without any issues. Heat mats shouldn't be hot, just warm, it is when the heat builds up, such as under a thick layer of substrate, that you can have problems. A properly set up thermostat will also help (and is essential anyway, regardless of substrate.)


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

corvid2e1 said:


> Agreed that a natural substrate is by far the best option (sand/soil mix being more natural than pure sand). It is easy to maintain, especially with leos, can't actually think of a cleaner lizard, (if you can set it up to be bio-active then it will virtually clean itself) and will also allow for much more natural behavior such as digging, but to answer your original question, I use paper (usually news paper but shouldn't make much difference) straight over heat mats in hospital vivs without any issues. Heat mats shouldn't be hot, just warm, it is when the heat builds up, such as under a thick layer of substrate, that you can have problems. A properly set up thermostat will also help (and is essential anyway, regardless of substrate.)


As you say, using paper towels/newspaper/any non-loose substrate for anything other than hospital/quarantine vivs, will deny the lizard the chance to dig & root around in the substrate.


----------

